# Cat and Kitten scratching off my wallpaper



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there anything I can do or put on the walls to stop my cat and kitten from sharping there claws on my walls???

I know its a long shot and there is probably nothing I can do about it but its worth a try


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Put a scratching post in front of their favourite spot, you cant stop them scratching but hopefully you can direct it to something they are allowed to scratch


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

A decent scratching post at that, something tall, wide and sturdy, anything less and they will prefer to use the wallpaper


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

If you google 'cat wall scratcher' they have some wall mounted scratchers, may be an idea 
I quite like the look of the corner ones


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

I will try getting them a new scratch post but I dont really fancy putting scratch post onto the wall.... Thanks for all the advice


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I had this problem with the couch. We got a freestanding one that went right in front of their fav scratching place, some catnip spray went on it, and we would take them there right after food or a nap etc. Scratching got them lots of praise and the occasional treat. 

They now don't claw at it very often, the most we seem to get is a bit on the bottom when they are on their backs, as they use it to throw themselves across the wooden floors... silly boys.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

A scratch post is good option as mentioned already, my cat really likes the welcome mats you get with the bristles on to sharpen his claws, ok the mats dont last as long but whats £5 mat compared to re decorating or a £800 sofa!
They always do what they shouldn't just tell them off when they do scratch the wall and you see them, and praise good scratch post behaviour! If i heard monkey scratching the sofa when we first got him we would clap lots and that would distract him, now he doesn't do it anymore  good luck!


----------

